# Suma, Resta, Multiplicacion y Division de Voltajes



## diavolos_gt (Feb 21, 2006)

Hola, sera que alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar este problemita que tengo con mi nuevo proyecto de analogica 1; debido a que no puedo utilizar para la realizacion de dicho proyecto Amplificadores Operacionales ni otro circuito integrado. Unicamente BJT, Mosfet y otros similares. 

Agradeceria me proporcionaran ayuda, realmente la necesito.


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 2, 2006)

Hola:
Si mi percepción es correcta, lo que intentas es realizar compuertas lógicas para sumar, restar, multiplicar y dividir, por lo que si es así, entonces debes ver un libro de lógica digital y sustituye los amplificador operacionales por transistores, eso lo logras con 2 o tres transistores dependiendo de tu operación aritmética, cualquier libro que hable de transistores y lógica digital te puede ayudar, ahí vienen las conversiones de las tablas de verdad con transistores.

Saludos


----------

